# How to enable usb debugging mode when phone is bricked



## Shahid Niazi (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi! hello every one.......I'm new to XDA .... and may be I'm posting my problem in wrong discussion ...... any how I having a problem with my mt6589 Clone S4......
Yesterday I was using my phone and it's working fine but when I restart my phone I gets stuck on adroid logo..... I tried wiping cache / factory rest....but no luck...
I'm googling my problem for last 14 to 15 hours but I don't find any help full information...... 
I tried Installing custom rom by going to recovery mode .....but it gets unknown error....
I tried spflash tool ..... but it asks for enabling usb debugging mode but my stucks on android logo..... now basically my question is that how to turn debugging mode on when my phone get stucks on android logo.....
I also can't install cwm recovery because it's also ask for enabling a debugging mode.......


----------



## sonyu (Jun 10, 2014)

Shahid Niazi said:


> Hi! hello every one.......I'm new to XDA .... and may be I'm posting my problem in wrong discussion ...... any how I having a problem with my mt6589 Clone S4......
> Yesterday I was using my phone and it's working fine but when I restart my phone I gets stuck on adroid logo..... I tried wiping cache / factory rest....but no luck...
> I'm googling my problem for last 14 to 15 hours but I don't find any help full information......
> I tried Installing custom rom by going to recovery mode .....but it gets unknown error....
> ...

Click to collapse



So, you flashed a ROM *via cwm*.
A few lines later you mention that *you can't install cwm*... is there something I miss????
Whatever;
*Can you enter Fastboot/Flash mode* manually/via PC and flash a new ROM from there using Flash Tool?
Have you unlocked your bootloader? 

*Have you tried following these steps?*

That's pretty much everything I can think of.
 I hope it's just a software brick... :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Shahid Niazi (Jun 10, 2014)

sonyu said:


> So, you flashed a ROM *via cwm*.
> A few lines later you mention that *you can't install cwm*... is there something I miss????
> Whatever;
> *Can you enter Fastboot/Flash mode* manually/via PC and flash a new ROM from there using Flash Tool?
> ...

Click to collapse



No I said I can't install a rom via recovery it gets unknown error ....
But Now I have another question how to enter mt5689 in Fastboot/Flash Mode manually via pc .....with flash tool......


----------



## Shahid Niazi (Jun 11, 2014)

plz can anyone tell how to enable usb debugging mode when phone is bricked.....


----------



## Kobro (Jun 11, 2014)

if you want to install a stock rom via odin, you dont need usb debugging to be on, just boot into odin/download mode (google to see how) and flash a stock rom, then do whatever you need.


----------



## irfanjunaid (Jun 12, 2014)

Shahid Niazi said:


> Hi! hello every one.......I'm new to XDA .... and may be I'm posting my problem in wrong discussion ...... any how I having a problem with my mt6589 Clone S4......
> Yesterday I was using my phone and it's working fine but when I restart my phone I gets stuck on adroid logo..... I tried wiping cache / factory rest....but no luck...
> I'm googling my problem for last 14 to 15 hours but I don't find any help full information......
> I tried Installing custom rom by going to recovery mode .....but it gets unknown error....
> ...

Click to collapse



Now listen to me very carefully! Don't even try to flash a new firmware to your mobile which is not for your mobile and face the same fate as did! Your place is needrom.com. just contact the site administrator for your device model and he will help you... Believe me!


----------



## Shahid Niazi (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi.....thanx for your reply brother.......
I downloaded the rom from needrom.com for my device mtk6589.....which is actually mtk6572
but after installing a rom with spflash tool....... my hand set gets dead....no usb no display no charging nothing.......
I flashed with spflash tool and process completed successfully with no error... but after installation of rom I safely remove usb of my device ... but when I try to turn my phone on then nothing happen.. now my phone is  hard bricked.... Now Plz guide me what I should do now....
I heard from someone that I can be fixed with volcano box....
Plz can anyone tell me..


----------



## irfanjunaid (Jun 14, 2014)

Did you choose correct model and version?

Sent from my Q900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheTAMAS (Mar 7, 2015)

Kobro said:


> if you want to install a stock rom via odin, you dont need usb debugging to be on, just boot into odin/download mode (google to see how) and flash a stock rom, then do whatever you need.

Click to collapse



You just brought a sigh of relief & smile to my face.. 
Not just that-you helped me restore my phone with less worry.. 

Thanks a tonne :angel:


----------



## henno98.hg (Apr 13, 2015)

*software brick*

I have a rooted and unlocked bootloader xperia s. What happened is that I was flashing a new software via cwm and its boot img but its stucks on boot img when restarting phone and I haven't enabled usb debugging so I can't install cwn. So anyone can help me???


----------



## Saraf Vikyath (May 1, 2015)

henno98.hg said:


> I have a rooted and unlocked bootloader xperia s. What happened is that I was flashing a new software via cwm and its boot img but its stucks on boot img when restarting phone and I haven't enabled usb debugging so I can't install cwn. So anyone can help me???

Click to collapse



same problem here ..?? did u get any solution ??


----------



## dfa_crows (Sep 8, 2015)

*Please Help...*



Saraf Vikyath said:


> same problem here ..?? did u get any solution ??

Click to collapse



Nobody? You got a solution already?
I have a brick Xperia SP with UBL and I tried to relock via flashtool and then repair via Pc Companion, but still detects the modifications...


----------



## Vikash Nag (Sep 29, 2015)

Guys....my question is how to enable usb debugging on a soft bricked device


----------



## aravpathak (Sep 29, 2015)

help me bricked micrmex express 2 plz


----------



## monleyson (Oct 3, 2015)

my phone too .. I forgot to switch my USB debugging...


----------



## jambrokalel (Apr 9, 2016)

*Help!!!!!*



henno98.hg said:


> I have a rooted and unlocked bootloader xperia s. What happened is that I was flashing a new software via cwm and its boot img but its stucks on boot img when restarting phone and I haven't enabled usb debugging so I can't install cwn. So anyone can help me???

Click to collapse




Help i have the same problem, put a custom boot loader on an asus zenfone 2 ze551ml and I couldnt get my passcode to work so I put it in recovery mode and wipe devit cache and it took longer than it should so I forced phone off and ever since then the phjone turns on but loops.  I have tried to manully put the phone fastboot and doing that but didnt work.  and even tried to update from ADB and that even didnt work.  I have tried everything but no luck.  Please help me.  or email me too [email protected]


----------



## sandip_jaguar (Jun 1, 2016)

The bootloader of my htc desire s is locked and the phone is also not turning on , my usb debugging modhe was disabled, now i need to unlock the bootloader . help me please


----------



## chandrakaii (Jul 17, 2016)

sonyu said:


> So, you flashed a ROM *via cwm*.
> A few lines later you mention that *you can't install cwm*... is there something I miss????
> Whatever;
> *Can you enter Fastboot/Flash mode* manually/via PC and flash a new ROM from there using Flash Tool?
> ...

Click to collapse



hello!,i wanna ask some question
so right now my phone is stuck on boot or bootloop,and i actually have the stable rom in my phone but the name is not "update.zip" and i forgot to enable usb debugging,is there anyway to access my internal storage without usb debugging
my phone is xiaomi mi4,thanks!:good:

---------- Post added at 06:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 AM ----------




Kobro said:


> if you want to install a stock rom via odin, you dont need usb debugging to be on, just boot into odin/download mode (google to see how) and flash a stock rom, then do whatever you need.

Click to collapse



hello so my phone is currently in bootloop,i have a stable rom in my internal storage but the name is not update.zip so i cant flash the rom,i forgot to enable usb debugging,is there anyway to access the internal storage via pc without usb debugging?,my current phone is mi4 xiaomi 
Thanks!


----------



## Kobro (Aug 2, 2016)

chandrakaii said:


> hello so my phone is currently in bootloop,i have a stable rom in my internal storage but the name is not update.zip so i cant flash the rom,i forgot to enable usb debugging,is there anyway to access the internal storage via pc without usb debugging?,my current phone is mi4 xiaomi
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Stable rom as in stock rom? or a stable custom rom?
in any case.  if you have cwm or twrp you should be able to access the file on your computer, or even transfer it to an sd if the phone has it..
if its a custom rom flashable zip though you you might as well  just flash it.
if its a stock rom an you cant aces recovery then you have to redownload it to your pc....


----------



## joe2k01 (Aug 3, 2016)

Shahid Niazi said:


> Hi.....thanx for your reply brother.......
> 
> I downloaded the rom from needrom.com for my device mtk6589.....which is actually mtk6572
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Now you can't unbrick your phone because you overwritten the preloader of your phone. Remember: when flashing with SP flash tool you mustn't flash the preloader. The preloader is the file that makes possible the flashing with SP and now that you have overwritten it or flashed the wrong one, you probably won't be able to recover it. Take it to service center.


Sent by my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shahid Niazi (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi! hello every one.......I'm new to XDA .... and may be I'm posting my problem in wrong discussion ...... any how I having a problem with my mt6589 Clone S4......
Yesterday I was using my phone and it's working fine but when I restart my phone I gets stuck on adroid logo..... I tried wiping cache / factory rest....but no luck...
I'm googling my problem for last 14 to 15 hours but I don't find any help full information...... 
I tried Installing custom rom by going to recovery mode .....but it gets unknown error....
I tried spflash tool ..... but it asks for enabling usb debugging mode but my stucks on android logo..... now basically my question is that how to turn debugging mode on when my phone get stucks on android logo.....
I also can't install cwm recovery because it's also ask for enabling a debugging mode.......


----------



## kashmir305 (Aug 8, 2016)

*kashmir*

can anyone help me please i bricked my AQT80 tablet from sprint i rooted it with kingroot next thing later i go to sleep i get a black screen and den i tried to get back on it kept freezing and would not turn on would stay frozen on sprint icon i really hope there is a fix so i restored it on recovery and now it won't go back to the screen i can't get into USB debugging enabled  is there any other way to fix this ?


----------



## xjackgimleyx (Oct 30, 2016)

*samsung note 5 sprint model sm-n920p bricked*

my note 5 sm-n920p phone is rooted and it is stuck in the frp boot loop odin mode download speed :fast custom binary system status is custom secure download is enabled knox warrenty is 1 rp swrev b:2 k:0 s:0 that's what im seeing while in odin download mode on my phone

my main problem is ive done this before and restored my phone but flashing stock firmware to my phone and it worked fixed my phone well the otherday I forgot when I was on my phone I was trying to do something while it was on I turned off oem unlock so now it is disabled well my phone died and I didn't turn it back on now im stuck in frp bootloop when I plug my phone into my computer I get a error message the last usb device you connected to this computer is malfunctioned and windows does not recognize it. this usb port works properly and works fine ive went to device manager and ive made sure all my usb ports were upgraded I cannot get the computer to recognize my device at all therefore odin cannot pick my phone up and recognize it for me to flash stock firmware back onto my phone anyone please help me solve this I really need someone who can tell me how to get odin to successfully add my phone so I can flash the stock firmware back to my phone and unbrick it please leave any tips or ideas.


----------



## UserName_K (Dec 4, 2016)

edit: wrong page post


----------



## Abu Ubada (Jan 24, 2017)

Kobro said:


> if you want to install a stock rom via odin, you dont need usb debugging to be on, just boot into odin/download mode (google to see how) and flash a stock rom, then do whatever you need.

Click to collapse



 it also needs usb debugging enabled pls install it and see it carefully


----------



## Abinandan2004 (Jan 26, 2017)

same problem in my lenovo s920 ican't go to the bootloader it stucks in "lenovo powered by android" if i press vol down and power it shows "you have been in meta mode long press power button to normal boot" but if i do it the same problen it stops at the lenovo logo. please help me.


----------



## Sheik mohamed (Jan 26, 2017)

m phone is yureka plus 5510A......its bricked.......when i try to on my phone YU logo comes then it goes black then again it shows YU logo.....................i tried to flash using YGDP Tool and the problem is ADB driver cannot detect my device........what shoud i do?????????????????


----------



## czarleenreyn07 (Feb 9, 2017)

please help me. .how to enable usb debugging my cellphone stock in samsung logo,and advice on screen that "RECOVERY IS NOT SEADROID ENCORFING &BINARY BLOCK BY FRP LOCK". please help.my phone is samsung galaxy j700h.


----------



## Itstud1963 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi I have gigaset qv830 tablet factory reset put tablet into permeant erase
No recovery just erase

Upon unplugging battery an plugging back on power light won't light up an screen acts like booting bit all I get is screen lights up won't do anything unless plugged in wall won't charge

Can I use Odin to flash new OS onto tablet

USB debugging not on


----------



## Kobro (May 7, 2017)

Abu Ubada said:


> it also needs usb debugging enabled pls install it and see it carefully

Click to collapse



Wrong.


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2017)

Kobro said:


> Wrong.

Click to collapse



Odin doesn't recognize a device that has usb debugging off. I've dealt with that enough to know. There are special cases where it can be flashed with USB debugging off depending on what got corrupted before flashing but in general Odin doesn't work without usb debugging being turned on.

The same is true for adb and other PC flashing softwares, it won't work without USB debugging turned on. Without it the PC can't connect to flash.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kobro (May 10, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Odin doesn't recognize a device that has usb debugging off. I've dealt with that enough to know. There are special cases where it can be flashed with USB debugging off depending on what got corrupted before flashing but in general Odin doesn't work without usb debugging being turned on.
> 
> The same is true for adb and other PC flashing softwares, it won't work without USB debugging turned on. Without it the PC can't connect to flash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The amount of times I've wiped /system or other critical things and restored by flashing stock roms in odin seems to imply that either usb debugging has somehow always been on in every device of mine, regardless of state of device,  or that it does not need to be turned on for flashing..


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2017)

Kobro said:


> The amount of times I've wiped /system or other critical things and restored by flashing stock roms in odin seems to imply that either usb debugging has somehow always been on in every device of mine, regardless of state of device,  or that it does not need to be turned on for flashing..

Click to collapse



I stand corrected, in reading about it I see its not "supposed" be needed but I've seen many cases where the device couldn't be flashed due to USB debugging not being on. Strange, I guess it's just one of those things about android that makes you ask "how is that possible".

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kobro (May 22, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I stand corrected, in reading about it I see its not "supposed" be needed but I've seen many cases where the device couldn't be flashed due to USB debugging not being on. Strange, I guess it's just one of those things about android that makes you ask "how is that possible".
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's the black magic man, the black magic gets to everything.


----------



## Rama967 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi,please help me.when i open developer options always force close.how to fix it thx☺Sorry for my bad english
My device:SHV-E330S


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 1, 2018)

Rama967 said:


> Hi,please help me.when i open developer options always force close.how to fix it thx☺Sorry for my bad english
> My device:SHV-E330S

Click to collapse



Have you modified something on your device recently? If so, what did you modify?

If you have TWRP, boot into TWRP then wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache.

If you have stock recovery, boot to recovery and wipe only the cache partition.


----------



## Praxxer1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Can you wipe the cache and davik from the system partition manually? I have a kindle hdx (3rd gen) used an unlock script at the wrong step and now device won't turn on, but I can see all the individual files in the 7 partitions. ADB and Fastboot commands are non-responsive.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2018)

Praxxer1 said:


> Can you wipe the cache and davik from the system partition manually? I have a kindle hdx (3rd gen) used an unlock script at the wrong step and now device won't turn on, but I can see all the individual files in the 7 partitions. ADB and Fastboot commands are non-responsive.

Click to collapse



Your options are:

Recovery
adb
fastboot



A USB or MTP connection only allows you to view files, you can only access and modify the user space, not system.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Praxxer1 (Mar 23, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Your options are:
> 
> Recovery
> adb
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm okay with any option as long as I can get my device back lol. I'm trying to communicate with the device using ADB and Fastboot commands, but no luck yet. I've downloaded Motorola Device Manager and attempted to use their drives, still nothing. I even tried using composite drives from both fire device and Motorola, nothing. If I uninstall the device, unplug it from my computer and plug it back in, PC refers to it as "QHSUSB_BULK." So it's still communicating something with my PC, but I can't find the right driver to receive a response.

If I plug the device into Linux, all of the files in the partitions are visible. Would I have better luck communicating with the device via Linux or does it not matter?

Any suggestions? I've through a few forums already on QHSUSB_BULK, but all of the solutions relate to other devices or older firmware. One OP mentioned flashing the device with something like QDLoader? But he commented the fix would not work if I was using 4.5.5.3.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2018)

Praxxer1 said:


> I'm okay with any option as long as I can get my device back lol. I'm trying to communicate with the device using ADB and Fastboot commands, but no luck yet. I've downloaded Motorola Device Manager and attempted to use their drives, still nothing. I even tried using composite drives from both fire device and Motorola, nothing. If I uninstall the device, unplug it from my computer and plug it back in, PC refers to it as "QHSUSB_BULK." So it's still communicating something with my PC, but I can't find the right driver to receive a response.
> 
> If I plug the device into Linux, all of the files in the partitions are visible. Would I have better luck communicating with the device via Linux or does it not matter?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you seen this thread?

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2795602

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Praxxer1 (Mar 23, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Have you seen this thread?
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2795602
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I just read through it, it was ALOT to take in. Pretty incredible, high level stuff - above my head. From what a garnered, they were unable to unbrick. But someone had suggested using a Qualcomm utility of some sort to flash the appropriate ADB driver on their device, but I wasn't able to comprehend exactly what they were suggesting. Any ideas about Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 driver or where I can learn more about it?


----------



## Shahid Niazi (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi! hello every one.......I'm new to XDA .... and may be I'm posting my problem in wrong discussion ...... any how I having a problem with my mt6589 Clone S4......
Yesterday I was using my phone and it's working fine but when I restart my phone I gets stuck on adroid logo..... I tried wiping cache / factory rest....but no luck...
I'm googling my problem for last 14 to 15 hours but I don't find any help full information...... 
I tried Installing custom rom by going to recovery mode .....but it gets unknown error....
I tried spflash tool ..... but it asks for enabling usb debugging mode but my stucks on android logo..... now basically my question is that how to turn debugging mode on when my phone get stucks on android logo.....
I also can't install cwm recovery because it's also ask for enabling a debugging mode.......


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 24, 2018)

Praxxer1 said:


> I just read through it, it was ALOT to take in. Pretty incredible, high level stuff - above my head. From what a garnered, they were unable to unbrick. But someone had suggested using a Qualcomm utility of some sort to flash the appropriate ADB driver on their device, but I wasn't able to comprehend exactly what they were suggesting. Any ideas about Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 driver or where I can learn more about it?

Click to collapse



They were probably talking about using the QPST or QFIL programs. 

I'm not very familiar with the process but I know it is used on many different Qualcomm devices. The methods should work for you, the problem is finding the correct files to use, I don't know which files you need or how to go about finding it.

I suggest you research how to use QPST or QFIL and what kinds of files they require, get familiar with how it works, then try finding those types of files for your device based on your model number and the firmware you were running.

Have you seen this?

https://www.droidsavvy.com/unbrick-qualcomm-mobiles/

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## lolxd123 (Jun 19, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Have you modified something on your device recently? If so, what did you modify?
> 
> If you have TWRP, boot into TWRP then wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache.
> 
> If you have stock recovery, boot to recovery and wipe only the cache partition.

Click to collapse



this helped! thx


----------



## Zinoinfull45 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi, i'm using HTC ONE A9 but i can't access my usb debugging because my phone is stuck boot logo and it is reboot repeatedlly and in my download mode bootloader is locked and the S on ........ what can i do?


----------



## rodolfRD (Oct 9, 2019)

¡Hola amigos!

Mí problema es similar les explico, samsung envío una nueva actualización a mi teléfono por lo cual actualize de inmediato, en el transcurso se agota la batería y el teléfono queda a medias. Cuando lo enciendo se queda en el logotipo de SAMSUNG, a mí pareser para solucionar el problema debía flashear el teléfono por lo cual lo hice. Ya flasheado me manda a (RECOVERY) con este error:

#fail to open recovery_cause(No such file or directory)#

#Reboot Recovery Cause is [UNKNOWN]#
No Support SINGLE-SKU

Intenté flasheo de custom (RECOVERY) pero necesito depuracion USB, en todas las posibles soluciones se necesita depuración USB.

¿CÓMO ACTIVO LA DEPURACIÓN DESDE FUERA? ?

Mi teléfono es el GALAXY S7 EDGE (SM-G935F)


----------



## samtxneo (Jul 30, 2020)

TheTAMAS said:


> You just brought a sigh of relief & smile to my face..
> Not just that-you helped me restore my phone with less worry..
> 
> Thanks a tonne :angel:

Click to collapse



isnt odin for samsung only. I have lenovo k8 note and i am facing the same problem. Can someone help me


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 1, 2020)

samtxneo said:


> isnt odin for samsung only. I have lenovo k8 note and i am facing the same problem. Can someone help me

Click to collapse



Yes, odin is Samsung only.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainX40 (Jun 21, 2021)

Shahid Niazi said:


> Hi.....thanx for your reply brother.......
> I downloaded the rom from needrom.com for my device mtk6589.....which is actually mtk6572
> but after installing a rom with spflash tool....... my hand set gets dead....no usb no display no charging nothing.......
> I flashed with spflash tool and process completed successfully with no error... but after installation of rom I safely remove usb of my device ... but when I try to turn my phone on then nothing happen.. now my phone is  hard bricked.... Now Plz guide me what I should do now....
> ...

Click to collapse



MY rog phone 3 also has the same problem, it doesn't show any USB and hardbricked......what should i do now?


----------



## Hitch0521 (Dec 5, 2021)

I have no answer to that,and obviously the so called experts on here don't either. But I'm working on the same issue and once I figure it out will let you know.


----------

